# Svs prime tower 5.1 receiver



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Can someone give me a good recommendation for a receiver for the svs prime tower 5.1 that won't cost me an arm and a leg. Also how much receiver do I need to push these ? Thanks for the help Tim


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have a look at this Denon from Accessories4less
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ultra-hd-networking-receiver-w/airplay/1.html
The x4000 would drive them just fine.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok thanks you wouldn't go any lower on power right ?


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

And would like something with atmos for around 500 if even possible.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Atmos is doable but then you will get into something with lower output and thats not the direction you want to go if thats about all you want to spend otherwise you will have to go newer and the price increases.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok cool. But with the receiver u suggest I can add an amp if need right ?


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

The Prime family can be easily driven with any quality AVR. The above recommendation for the X4000 (or anything in the current 4000 series - 4100, 4200) is very solid. 

We prefer Denon and Marantz because they use Audyssey (look for MultEQ XT or XT32 as the type). External power is typically not needed, but if you have a very large room, sit far from the speakers and like to play the system at theater-like levels, then additional clean power (especially on the front stage) could be a good idea. Hard to beat Emotiva in that department - the XPA-3 is super popular for the LCR and then let the AVR power the rest. 

If you think external power might be in your future, just make sure the AVR has pre-outs for most of the speaker channels. It's an increasingly rare feature these days, even in mid-priced units.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

+2 on the 3 channel amp for the front stage, LCR. I added an XPA-3 and had plenty of juice left in the AVR to power the remaining speakers. Buy the best AVR you can afford, first. An external amp is something you could add at a later time, if you feel the need. Having experience with the Prime series, I think a good AVR might suffice.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Snead said:


> Ok cool. But with the receiver u suggest I can add an amp if need right ?


Yes, the x4000 has pre outs so you can hook up an external amp if needed down the road.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks guys I think I'm going to go with the x4000


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

